# Garmin Express



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

So with Garmin Connect's updates coming down the pipeline, I followed the prompt some time ago to install Garmin Express. Basically, it replaces ANT Agent. Except it does more than that, that should make folks using some older units happier.

So I've seen a lot of complaints over the years that Garmin Connect doesn't support automatic uploads from older Oregon devices and other older handhelds many people own. No longer.

I plugged in my Oregon 450 today to dig around in the file structure, and Garmin Express recognized it and opened up. It detected the GPS and asked me if it wanted me to sync activities to Garmin Connect. Not only that, but the program tells you about firmware updates to your device, gives you links to all the relevant product manuals, and a bunch of other little stuff including a meter showing available storage on the device.

It appears as though I still need to remove ANT Agent from my system, though. Garmin Express tries to search for my Forerunner 310XT and ANT Agent appears to be interfering with that process. Would have been nice if Express just removed it for me.

I don't know how many of Garmin's devices this works with, but it might be worth a look for folks who use these non-fitness devices sometimes.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

It connects to my Edge 800, but have not had any luck with a Forerunner 405 watch. It detects it and then I got the pairing prompt on the watch, hit the "yes" button and the watch said "transferring data". But the Express app timed out and every time I try to reconnect, the watch goes into "transmitting data" and the same thing repeats. Then I did a reset on the watch and now the Express app says the 405 is not supported after detecting it, so I guess it is back to Ant Agent.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

There are many posts and problems on Garmin Connect Forum, it went from around 4-5 new posts a day to about 30, mostly issues with Express. Here is a notice posted:

BB1975 Administrator
Announcement Concerning Garmin Connect

If you are experiencing problems with the latest changes to Garmin Connect and/or Garmin Express, please see below for some important information.

For Customers who were previously using ANT Agent:

If you want to send workouts, courses, settings (or any other data to your device):
• Garmin Express does not yet support this functionality for the Classic view of Garmin Connect; we are working to add that functionality and expect a fix by the end of March.
• Until that time, please use ANT Agent. Garmin Express and the ANT Agent cannot run at the same time so we recommend uninstalling Garmin Express.
Note: Customers with a Forerunner 405, 405cx, 410 or 305 are currently not compatible with Garmin Express. Please continue to use your existing client until your devices are supported (currently targeted for end of April).

For Developers:

As many browsers are starting to eliminate plugins, Garmin has decided to no longer support the Communicator Plugin (CPI). Due to this change, ANT devices no longer can send data to third party websites using the CPI. The CPI will still work with ANT Agent and mass storage devices as long as the browser supports it, but Garmin Connect 2.0 (Modern) will only work with Garmin Express.
• Due to this change, Garmin will be working directly with third party websites and applications that enhance our user experiences. We are limiting our developer scope to strengthen strategic partnerships.
• An administration fee maybe applicable to some developers.
• Developers please email: [email protected] if you are interested in using our authorized API.

Garmin Product Support
US Toll Free: 1-800-800-1020
Canada: 1-866-429-9296

Mon-Thurs: 8 a.m.-6 p.m.
Fri: 8 a.m.-5 p.m.
Central Time (closed holidays)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

well then, interesting. Guess I haven't been riding (and tracking rides) enough to notice that this new option doesn't quite work yet and that the communicator plugin doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Feb 13, 2014)

So far I've found the Express software to be pretty much useless for me. Maybe when they are done updating Connect and Express is fully functional with it it'll be better. (310XT)


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Having just Googled up Garmin Connect it looks a lot like Strava or some of those other fitness sites. Looks like fun but I think I am headed in a different direction. Slim


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SlimL said:


> Having just Googled up Garmin Connect it looks a lot like Strava or some of those other fitness sites. Looks like fun but I think I am headed in a different direction. Slim


It is a fitness tracking website. It was originally Motionbased, a separate company, that Garmin wound up buying. I believe Motionbased was the original fitness tracking site.

Since it sounds like you're more interested in making maps of your local trails for navigation/wayfinding purposes, other options will suit your needs better. You may want to PM me so we can have that conversation elsewhere.


----------



## tex22 (Dec 15, 2012)

Garmin express updated a few days ago and now works with the forerunner 310xt. Kept having an error pairing though until I followed notes on the intertubes about resetting my garmin connect passed and resetting my forerunner to factory defaults,

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

